# Some of my work



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a handfull of my drawings
I do mainly horses and dogs, although have done other pet animals too, when I'm not doing commission work I also do a bit of wildlife/landscape work to change what I do a little  I use prefer to use soft pastels with charcoal but also use alot of graphite. 

Dog that I'm working on at the moment









Graphite horse









Pastel Cat









Graphite foal









Pastel horse 'bits'




































Sorry about the overload of photos!!!!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

they're gorgeous, I love them! Wish I could do color. Your kitty is beautiful, and I love the pencil horse head. The little Jack Russel is fantastic.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome artwork. I especially love the pastel drawings. I want so badly to try soft pastels. I was at the art store the other day picking up a sketch pad and came so close to buying a set of soft pastels to experiment with, but they are so flipping expensive. Agh!!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate to ask this because i feel rude put could you draw my horse for me? I wont post pictures unless you say its ok


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Go on, give in to the temptation and buy a set :wink: You'll either hate or love them!! Only thing is that they're pricey to draw with, you have to use a paper with 'teeth' and the pastels can be **** expensive if you buy really good ones!! I use mainly Rembrandt and absolutely love them, but have to charge a little more now for my work to cover the cost of using them. 
They go onto the paper so beautifully though, and I find them much more forgiving than graphite as you can just continue going over mistakes and get away with a little more.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Domino13011 said:


> I hate to ask this because i feel rude put could you draw my horse for me? I wont post pictures unless you say its ok


Hey there  I'm happy to do it but it won't be for a little while as I have 3 paying commissions to get through in the next 2 months and since each one takes me over 20hours to finish and I work 6/7 days a week they do take a while to do!! But in saying that, I'm happy to do one for you but it'll have my water mark on it for copyright and if you don't want it sent out and go through the whole commission process I'd like to keep it for my own records as I hardly have anything in my portfolio- they are all commissiosn and get sent away!!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

That's absolutely amazing!!


----------



## PonyGirl93 (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I would kill to be that talented!! I love art so much, but I don't have enough time to dedicate to it to really do my best.

So I've tried soft pastels, but they were cheap. Like beyond cheap, they were.... CHEAP. I personally hated them, but do you think the fact that they were horrible quality alone is enough to make me hate them... or am I just not a softie person? They also weren't very soft. They felt very similar to chalk minus the excessive powder. Shouldn't they feel a lot softer?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

PonyGirl93 said:


> Oh my goodness, I would kill to be that talented!! I love art so much, but I don't have enough time to dedicate to it to really do my best.
> 
> So I've tried soft pastels, but they were cheap. Like beyond cheap, they were.... CHEAP. I personally hated them, but do you think the fact that they were horrible quality alone is enough to make me hate them... or am I just not a softie person? They also weren't very soft. They felt very similar to chalk minus the excessive powder. Shouldn't they feel a lot softer?


Yep I'd say that'd put you off pretty well haha! Your's also sound more like 'hard patels' which as you said, are more like chalk with less pigment/gum to bind them, making them more chalk like. I do use hard pastels a little in my work to get some of the details, but much prefer soft. I also use a fair bit of charcoal and pastel pencil in them as well. 
What paper did you use them on? This can make a huge different to the effect you get from them as well. If you used normal drawing paper you would have no luck with them as it would be impossible to layer colours and the pastel would just fall off. You need a 'toothed' paper to really work pastels to their full effect. I use Canson mi-teintes and love it, but there are many different ones to try. SOme peopel prefer different surfaces so it's really a case of experimenting until you find one that works for you


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice work. You have talent for sure. It is always nice to have a great artistic side. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I hate to ask but do you think you could draw my horse as well? You can put your watermark and keep the original and everything. I just want to see him drawn! I got a great picture and I know you would do it justice!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah I'm happy to do it, but as I said before, I won't be able to do it for a while becuse I've got a bit of a backload of commission work to get through. Post the photo for me and I'll put it on my list


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Your fabulous! I especially like the horse with the horseshoe. Fantastic work! But me, I'm not exactly what you'd call creative, maybe I try to be, but it just doesn't work....How long does it usually take you to get one piece of work done?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Keep practising honey and you'll get there. I spend hours and hours of solid work just honing down on my skills, I'll pick out a few different eyes and draw them until I can get them perfect, then try different ways of getting fur etc. until it all starts coming together.

My graphite drawings tend to take me about 15-20hours, pastel a bit longer 20-30 hours depending on what I'm drawing of course. The dog that I posted first on the previous page has taken me 25hours now and I'm ALMOST finished only a front leg to go, will put it up when it's all done and cleared by the owner


----------



## sabina (Sep 11, 2009)

beautiful work, kayty. i like surfing the net, and look at artwork. you are real good. i'm having my horse &dog, and my friends horses painted at the moment and i cant wait to see what the artist did with them 
if the result is 75% as good as yours, i'll be happy:lol:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha Sabine, thankyou  I'd love to be able to paint with brushes eventually with oils, but at the moment I'm more of a 'hands on' girl with pastel and pencil. How people manage to get such detail with a paintbrush puzzles me!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok! Pick any one that you want! Sorry if they are bad! Just let me know and I will take better pictures for you. Here are some:
Thank you sooo much!!!!
Megan


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey,
Do you have any good one's of his head? I'll try and find you an example of a good photo to draw from. 

Something like this:









You're horse is absolutely gorgeous by the way, how tall is he?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

And the dog is FINALLY finished- maybe... contemplating putting a background or shadow in there so he doesnt just float around in the middle...


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

He is beautiful, what a great, expressive picture. I agree he needs a little grounding---even a little shadow under his feet would do I should think.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

great job! you definitely have some awesome talent! i cant even draw stick figures LOL lucky you


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

With the background









Camera flash has made it look very washed out so alot of the detail has been lost in the phtot


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, that really pulls him out of the air and sets him firmly on the ground. Really lovely work.


----------

